# Possible colors, bedding & living Qs!



## secuono (Feb 3, 2013)

No one knows anything on the pig forum, so asking here...

Are Pine needles a safe bedding for pigs? I'm fairly sick of using my horse hay on the pigs. I have several small pine trees that dropped needles for winter and I want to use those for bedding.

Anyone know the possible colors Potbelly pigs can turn out when you breed a black gilt, who has white markings, with a pink boar? Will the pigglets turn out with more white, are there other pig colors in that breed?

Do boars need to be removed from a sow who's about to have her pigglets and then kept away for how long?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 3, 2013)

Just use straw.


----------



## Dino (Feb 4, 2013)

I personally would try the pine needles, especially if they are the longer white pine or scotch pine type.  But thats just me, to each their own.  Let us know how it works if you do.  Probably would cover some smells too...


----------



## secuono (Feb 4, 2013)

Couldn't find a reason not to use them, gathered a bunch and put it into their teepee. They circled and sniffed their hut for a long time before the cold forced them to hop in and sniff around from the inside. Doesn't look like they have eaten much if any of it, so that's good.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 4, 2013)

Take the boar out well before due date
Pine needles - not tried that ?????? keep us posted

I will no doubt be wrong but I notice the gilt traits tend to overpower the boar traits - examples
Hamp sow x LB boar = mostly hamp looking piglets - the odd one with black front legs
Tamworth sow x LB boar = Tamworth features with black hair and they squeel like Tamworths.
Large Black sow x Tamworth boar = Large Black looking but with a Tamworth arched back. Ears are just lifted off the face  and grunt like LBs (phew)
So I would think the black gilt will come out in your piglets with a dash of pink


----------



## Cricket (Feb 5, 2013)

On the pine needles, I was reading where someone noted that their pigs would hang out under the pine trees occasionally and eat dropped needles and it didn't seem to bother.  They noted that in the old days, some people would give their pigs turpentine as a wormer and they wondered if the pigs were self-medicating for worms.  So guess the needles wouldn't be likely to kill the pigs?

I went thru way too much good hay early in the winter.  Found some mulch hay for $3.00 a bale--it is actually rowan that got rained on once, but then dried and not musty.  Almost had a disaster with it, as I threw a bunch in as bedding with a 2 month old calf when it was -20--he thought it was better than his eating hay and was starting to bloat.

Straw isn't really an option in my area--it is very hard to find and costs about 3x as much as hay.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 5, 2013)

Cricket said:
			
		

> Straw isn't really an option in my area--it is very hard to find and costs about 3x as much as hay.


WOW


----------



## secuono (Feb 5, 2013)

The needles are lasting! There's a round nest in there where they all snuggle in, still a good amount of needles. 
Straw is almost the same price as hay and I can't easily find much, rather use the free needles my trees give me when I can.


----------



## dwbonfire (Feb 8, 2013)

glad to read about this, as i was wondering if there was any reason pine needles would be a problem. i have a bunch i raked up under my pine tree and thought to bed down a birthing stall for my sow for when shes ready.


----------



## Symphony (Feb 8, 2013)

secuono said:
			
		

> The needles are lasting! There's a round nest in there where they all snuggle in, still a good amount of needles.
> Straw is almost the same price as hay and I can't easily find much, rather use the free needles my trees give me when I can.


Good idea, plus I think the needles will provide some Vit C.  I know if you boil them for humans, they can make a healthy tea.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Feb 11, 2013)

> Straw isn't really an option in my area--it is very hard to find and costs about 3x as much as hay.


Another reason straw is not a good idea is that the hollow "tubes" hold all those 'lovely' (NOT) bugs that you constantly want to get rid of!

Liz


----------

